# Hiccups and snoring



## JenJen (Nov 24, 2012)

My 16wk old puppy has the worst hiccups everyday it's cute but annoying lol should I be worried? He also snores very loudly, he isn't over weight, I've tried the sleeping suggestion of having him curled up in a round bed. Idk wht to do his snoring is so loud it wakes me up and having him sleep in another room is not an option right now. Any advice? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hiccups stop as they age. My boy had got them maybe one time since he turned 1. As far as the snoring you will get used to it. Sucks when you gotta tie the tv up cause your pup is too loud lol. I roll my boy to his other side if it gets too bad and try to fall asleep before e starts snoring again lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm with Ames. I try to fall asleep before both of mine start snoring! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

